
$150k: Brown Institute's Magic Grant - artur_makly
http://brown.columbia.edu/propose
======
artur_makly
Application: [https://brown.submittable.com/submit/76870/2017-18-magic-
gra...](https://brown.submittable.com/submit/76870/2017-18-magic-grant-
proposal)

Deadline: March 17, 2017

"We are looking for hardware, software, and story proposals. We are
particularly interested in projects that advance storytelling and journalism
through new applications of technology. In the past, projects have responded
to current political climates (the creation of a Panamanian government data
repository, documentation of the various “offline networks” in Cuba), enhanced
journalistic practice (news discovery through hotspots in social media feeds,
a tool to autogenerate rough cuts for documentary videos), pushed the bounds
of storytelling through technology (360-documentary on famine in South Sudan,
an augmented reality application for viewing artwork), and used computation to
find and tell stories (large-scale natural language processing software to
examine declassified documents, an algorithm-based method to aid journalists
in science reporting). "

